# secret snook fly



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> does anybody know how to tie the secret and snook fly  from high and the lowlands?


Yes


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

gotta post a vid on skinnyskiff


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

which ones the secret one? the black one? looks simple


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> which ones the secret one? the black one? looks simple


It is, but there is a trick to making the hair straight on a hook like that so it hides the barb.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

How do you do that? very carefully? ;D


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

flash? mono eyes? anything else on the fly besides bucktail? do they actually work?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> flash? mono eyes? anything else on the fly besides bucktail?  do they actually work?


Watch high in the lowlands...i guess they work sometimes


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

> > flash? mono eyes? anything else on the fly besides bucktail?  do they actually work?
> 
> 
> Watch high in the lowlands...i guess they work sometimes



Ive been watching that video for so long, I was just kidding. But I would like to know how to tie it right..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > flash? mono eyes? anything else on the fly besides bucktail?  do they actually work?
> >
> >
> > Watch high in the lowlands...i guess they work sometimes
> ...


I will post a fly tie tuesday on my website soon showing how to do it.


----------



## tag_sufferling (May 1, 2013)

What website will this fly be on ?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> What website will this fly be on ?


Skinnyskiff.com


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

still aiting on that post mattyvac


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> still aiting on that post mattyvac


I know. Been super busy, bare with me I'll get it up.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> still aiting on that post mattyvac


Going up tommorow


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tag_sufferling (May 1, 2013)

what brand hooks did you use?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> what brand hooks did you use?


Honestly don't know, like I stated in the intro...I took them from my friends fly box who knows the guys in the video. I'm assuming any light-weight big gap artificial soft plastic hook will work, just cut off the 'spring'.


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it was in one of the latests issues of Fly Fishing in Saltwaters magazine. There's a great looking fly that I think a snook would suck right in, especially under the lights. it consisted of a standard saltwater hook (34007, etc) and up near the eye, there was a tapered (from the bend to the eye) body of Bill's Body Braid coated (and cured) with CCG or Tuffleye. The the tyer took a couple of sets of white saddle hackles and glued (CCG or TFeye) one each / side to the body braid body and cured. *Note: the feathers were positioned back toward the hook point, like you would a bucktain wing.* At this point, he took a 3D eye and glued it to each side. Then, he built up a head using CCG or TFeye to just behind the eye. 
The only thing I might consider is 1) using a red hook or, tie in a little red flash or EP hair. 

I'll try to post the exact magazine and issue later this evening.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

This one?

http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/techniques/fly-tying/hook-baitfish-fly?image=130848


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's the one, Felipe. I'll be tying up a batch this weekend about 4" long.


----------

